# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Aligustre en el Fresnedas.

## REEGE

http://www.granada.org.es/internet/a...2?opendocument

----------


## frfmfrfm

He tenido uno al lado y no lo sabia.
Gracias REEGE.

----------

